# Female iPod socket to 3.5mm mini-plug?



## gz76

Does such a cable exist, and where can I get one?

 The reason I ask is that I have an iPod integration kit installed behind the stereo in my car, which connects to an iPod via a standard male iPod plug on the end of a length of wire. I'd like to have the option of running a different player through this same device (just the sound, not any of the advanced controls), so I figure the easiest way would be to have an adaptor cable that I could plug in where the iPod goes.

 Anyone know if such a thing exists?


----------



## synaesthetic

I do not think such a plug exists but it shouldn't be too hard to DIY one.


----------



## Punnisher

Here are some:

iPod/iPhone Dock Connector ordering
 Click female ipod recep on the left.


----------



## birrrdy

Found a site that is offering two different versions of exactly what you are looking for:

CableJive: SoundDock Input Cable
CableJive: Universal Dock Converter

 Doesn't always work, but they say they have a generous return policy and welcome feeback of system compatibility.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gz76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does such a cable exist, and where can I get one?

 The reason I ask is that I have an iPod integration kit installed behind the stereo in my car, which connects to an iPod via a standard male iPod plug on the end of a length of wire. I'd like to have the option of running a different player through this same device (just the sound, not any of the advanced controls), so I figure the easiest way would be to have an adaptor cable that I could plug in where the iPod goes.

 Anyone know if such a thing exists?_


----------

